# Tracker Sportsman 1648 Mod (new pics 7/6)



## basshunter25 (May 14, 2010)

Ok so its officially on! I just removed the middle bench seat and console and now im pretty much bare bones. I was trying to wait until I had everything I needed, to shorten the time my boat will be out of commission, but I just couldn't wait any longer. I spend too much time looking at everyone else's mods and couldn't resist. I think I have enough aluminum to frame the front deck so all I really need is hardware, plywood, rivet gun, and carpet. Yeah right Im sure ill think of a hundred more things I need but Im starting anyway. Now that im down to bare bones Im gonna powerwash it tomorrow. Ok now for the questions. I want to move the console forward so that I can move driver seat off of back deck to open up more space for fishing however my steering cable won't allow but maybe 2 inches. How much and where should I look to find a longer one? Is my old one worth anything to anyone? Ok here goes.


----------



## flintcreek (May 20, 2010)

Nice boat, looking forward to seeing what you do with it...and I understand I should be out working on my boat right now instead of reading....Flintcreek


----------



## basshunter25 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the interest Flintcreek. I have the deck framed and its about 95% done. I just need to add one more brace to divide two compartments. Next step will be to get some plywood for the floor and decks. Also I pulled the livewell that was in the middle bench seat out and Im going to make a box for it and put it between the console and front deck. There is already a thru hull hole there so it should work good. It would be great if I could get some ideas from anyone as to how I should set that up. I was thinking if I could put a bilge pump over the drain hole it could pull water in. Ok heres some pics.


----------



## wolfmjc (May 20, 2010)

Nice start that framing looks familiar......can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 22, 2010)

Been trying to work on the boat as much as possible but im also trying to do things right and thats adding up to extended mod time. Been awhile since last update so i will try and pick up where I left off. I have just about everything I need so far. I used 1/2" Marine grade ply, 16oz marine grade carpet, I got 6ft of stainless steel piano hinges, Minn Kota edge trolling motor, and a bunch of hardware. Right now Im in the carpet stage. I actually have the back deck carpeted but i pulled my hamstring playing softball tonight so Im not going downstairs for new pics. I installed the trolling motor but not sure how Im gonna run the wires yet. The carpet is about 1/4" thick so I have to trim down my front deck hatches for a good fit. After I get everything carpeted Im gonna take it out and paint then put back and secure. Ok check out pics. I got more progress done but like I said couch and fridge for bud light is as far as im going tonight. Hope the pics are in order.


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 22, 2010)

man I wish my mod was moving along this fast. I over the 6 month mark :shock: looks good man


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok 8 hours of carpet and glue and measuring and trimming and stapling and im done for today. All I really have left to do is install the hinges, paint the boat, and put console and controls back in the boat. I haven't secured anything yet because im going to take it all out before I paint. Too tired to write more. Hope you like the pics although they were taken with iphone in dark garage.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok pulled the boat outside and took some better pics. I still have to put some carpet on back bench and add walls to cover side ribs and add one more flush hatch pull when my boat shop gets more in. I also painted the seat post bases the same color as the boat will be painted and they are drying right now. Then I will paint the boat and she will be pretty much all set.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 26, 2010)

Man you did a killer job that looks clean and you did it in such a good amount of time.. anytime you wanna come help me lay some carpe down in NC you let me know.. I planned on waiting until winter to get my carpet done.. if my carpet job is half as clean as yours ill be happy =D>


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey I really appreciate it Queencitybassman. I spent more time brainstorming on how I was going to do everything than actually modding and I think that helped move the project along. That way i was never stuck at a step wondering how Im gonna do it. I am more than happy with how the carpet turned out. Not my favorite part but it really brings it together. I can't wait to see it with some fresh paint. Thanks again man :beer:


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 26, 2010)

Man that looks great. I could use a hand with carpet too.....


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah man its killer clean.. where did you get that carpet and how much was it if you dont mind me asking


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 27, 2010)

I got the carpet from boatcarpetcentral. I got the 16oz stuff. They actually have 20oz carpet and 24oz but the 16 oz is perfect for tin boat needs. I don't like the look of the home depot stuff, how you can see grooves, and not much cushion. This carpet is full and very soft. I got 6'x20' for $119 which was plenty to cover my 16ft boat. Its a little pricey but way better quality than indoor/outdoor carpet. It is about a 1/4 inch thick which surprised me and meant I had to trim down my hatches but that was easy and i only had to cut down two sides. They also claim to ship in 48 hours which didn't happen it took about 7-8 days. Customer service was pretty good, I sent an email inquiring and got a prompt response. I looked around and they have the best price for actual marine grade carpet. I can take some up close pics if you want just let me know.

Travis


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 27, 2010)

That turned out really nice. Might be a bit hard to plane with the wood. My 1448 had 1/2" plywood everywhere and wouldn't plane with a 9.9 Merc.

Questions;
How much carpet do you have left over? I have a bunch of hatches to cover and wanted to have the decks covered with one solid piece.

What and where did you get the handles to open the hatches?

Looks good, I've been fishing out of mine with just the deck ribs and it's fun but I need to finish it.

Jamie


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey thanks. I'm at work and replying on iPhone but did a quick search and found these https://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/Flush-Hatch-Pull-Round. If you search flush hatch pull you might find a better deal. I got mine at local boat shop. They are real nice and easy to install and only a few bucks each. As far as planing I will have to wait and see. The most I'll use the outboard is to cruise down the river most of the time I'll just be putzing around with the tm. No need for speed here. Down the road I'd like to get a 35horse but for now she will do. Idles real good for me. Thanks again for nice comments

Travis


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok fishing has been getting in the way of modding lately but with the bass ive been catching can you blame me? Today I have pulled everything out of the boat and getting it ready for paint. While I was waiting for the primer to dry I got to looking at the hatches and decided to use some old carpet and loctite adhesive spray and line the inside of my hatches so there are no sharp edges when reaching into them. The loctite seems to be holding good but only time will tell. I still need to get and modify some plastic bins to fit in the hatches but that can wait. Ive got the console and throttle box painted and should get the boat done tonite so pics will come tomorrow.


----------



## perchin (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good man.... =D> 

perchin


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok paint is done, console and throttle box installed, and decks and floors are ready to be secured. I still need to make some side walls to cover ribs and install my seat post bases. Instead of peeling off the tracker decal I covered it with tape and painted over it. Not sure if I would like how it turned out but with the old green color outlining the decal I think it looks sweet. Shes come along way and I surprised myself with how well it turned out. Stoked to go fishing now!!


----------



## Froggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Very Nice BS25!!! I like the deck heights very smart!! Keep it up!!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Great lookin' rig man! 

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 9, 2010)

Great job, been watching it in the background. I like how the factory sticker looks.


Its a nice one, and just like a new pair of shoes make ya run faster, I believe a customized tin boat makes ya fish better =D> :LOL2:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 9, 2010)

On paper it looks like I'll need 8x20 or 6x25. I got samples of the 16 and 20oz and really didn't see much difference until I bent the sample around an edge, then the 20oz was noticable. I'll probably go 20 just because.

Your boat looks nice, now to get out and fish.

Jamie


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks alot guys! :beer: Couldn't have done it without this site. Maiden voyage should be tomorrow or sunday so some on the water pics and maybe video will be in order. 

Ranchero: if you can cover your width with the 6ft I think your better off leaving yourself extra feet at the end. That way you can make sure that the grain goes the same way and you don't get two shades next to each other. Double check that before you start glueing. Good luck!


----------



## bguy (Apr 23, 2011)

I LIKE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE WITH THE INSIDE.


----------



## basshunter25 (Apr 24, 2011)

bguy said:


> I LIKE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE WITH THE INSIDE.





Thanks! I need to post some new pics.


----------

